# 525 tds turbo. Upside down?



## bobush (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm part way through a conversion of a 1967 mk2 jaguar using a 6 cylinder 2500cc bmw 5 series m51 motor. Engine went in pretty much ok. Only issue is the turbo is exactly where the steering box goes and is very much in the wrong place. I have seen quite a few pics online of the same motor but the turbo is on top of the exhaust manifold which would be ideal for my conversion. Any ideas or pictures much appreciated. Manifold looks like it may fit if turned upside down which I will try today


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

There may be two different manifolds. A top-mount and a bottom-mount. Try searching specifically for a top-mount manifold.


----------



## bobush (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello menoo. Turned it upside down yesterday and all bolt holes and exhaust ports lined up perfectly.


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

OK, good luck with the swap. I'm building a 72' Spitfire with a KA24DE myself right now. Hope to have a car that will be quick around straights and FAST around twisties.


----------



## bobush (Jun 24, 2015)

What's a kd24


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

bobush said:


> What's a kd24


À KA24 is a 2.4L I4 engine. Ours, one out of a Nissan 240sx, makes 155hp to the crank I think. The plan is to restore the KA to mint condition then change the intake manifold, headers, pretty much all bolt-ons... :thumbup:


----------

